# Who has an audio delay w/ HDMI?



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

I'm curious how many others experience a delay in sound playback with their media PC connect via HDMI.

When starting playback (foobar2000, YouTube, Netflix, etc) I experience ~2 seconds delay in the audio. This is not a sync issue, just a delay in the sound actually coming out. Seems to be a HDMI handshaking issue causing the delay. I know my experience is not unique but I don't know how common it is.

Last night I wrote an app (Windows) to solve the delay issue and it's working flawlessly so far. If this is common enough and others would benefit, I'll release it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No, never had a audio delay issue. I do have constant audio dropouts using HDMI and internet apps like Pandora and Netflix. Nothing major, about a second or so then it comes back. Just can't figure it out.

You say when "starting playback"? So if you leave it alone it eventually syncs up or does it continue with the 2 sec delay?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try the WASAPI plugin w Foobar2000


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

I never experiences any dropouts of just the audio. That must be annoying. What I have developed *might* help your situation, if you're interested in trying it.

It's never out of sync. Think of the issue like a phone call. You call a person and start talking. You don't wait for the person to answer; you just start talking. When the person picks up, they start hearing you in real time (no delay). They handshake is the responsibility of the hardware, the audio source (software) doesn't know the status of the transport; it just starts talking like it's supposed to. To illustrate, notice how the visualization starts before the output is heard: http://daphault.com/share/HdmiDelay.mp4

Onkyo's tech support has confirmed to certain persistent users their AVR models have an issue with the HDMI handshake and they weren't designed to be Win7 compliant. So it's reasonable to assume that might be the same with my 809.

@RTS100x5 That plug-in (which I've always used) as no affect on the handshake; it simply bypasses some of Windows' audio sub-systems. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## OCDHD (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr. DaPhault. I came here out of frustration to let you know that this HDMI issue causes me a great deal of frustration. 

I have a Dell Inspiron laptop with Intel HDMI Audio hooked up to my HK Receiver. 

When I use Foobar or Winamp, there is a 1 second delay. The audio starts to play, but does not get to the receiver immediately resulting in the first second of the song to always be cut off. 

After this, track changes are not affected as long as Foobar continues running. But once I close Foobar, then restart it, and start a new track, same thing happens. 

HDMI has frustrated myself and many other people to no end. I have always believed that Audio and Video should be kept separate but HDMI has caused a great deal of problems for many. 

What can I do to fix this? I am currently using Foobar with Ozone DSP and do not want to skip the Windows mixer because that will prevent me from employing the use of the DSP. 

If you can please help me out, I would appreciate it on how to solve this. 

Best Regards!


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Hello, OCDHD. From your description, I think what I developed will address your issue. I've sent you a download link and some other info.


----------



## loki2112 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey! I saw your thread and was wondering if you still have that app you wrote. I have an onkyo 818 and run foobar and I get that HDMI delay and would like it to stop. Can you send me the link with the software?

Thanks!


----------



## daffo (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey mate i'm having the same issue and would love to try your software. It's getting annoying. My processor is a Rotel RSP-1572 and using Foobar also. 
If it works well I'll donate. Thanks :T


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

Sorry for not getting back to you two until now. I've sent you both a PM. Hope it helps.


----------



## daffo (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi DaPhault, thanks for finally responding however I can't see any new messages in my inbox yet.


----------

